# US Maintenance / Walgreens getting paid?



## Green Image (Nov 12, 2008)

Are any other contractors having problems getting paid on time by U.S. Maintenance? Payment window is 42-48 days for Walgreens stores, but the one check we have received so far covered invoices that were 60+ days. Next batch is in the high 50 day range and no check yet. Contact them every day and all we get is a run around and no answers. I doubt this is an isolated situation but just wanted some feedback from other contractors.


----------



## House2Home (Feb 15, 2014)

Green Image;1762276 said:


> Are any other contractors having problems getting paid on time by U.S. Maintenance? Payment window is 42-48 days for Walgreens stores, but the one check we have received so far covered invoices that were 60+ days. Next batch is in the high 50 day range and no check yet. Contact them every day and all we get is a run around and no answers. I doubt this is an isolated situation but just wanted some feedback from other contractors.


So your contract states net 42-48 days? Do you have an interest clause for anything after that? Myself I would only allow 30 days, a month is more then enough time to pay you. I would be charging 8-10% interest beyond that and I would have a clause that if payment is later then 45 days, all work stops until all due balances are paid in full. You gotta protect yourself from allowing anyone to fall to far behind or taking advantage of you excessively, because no one else will.


----------



## Green Image (Nov 12, 2008)

30 days is our standard with all accounts. With that being said, if you want to service chain stores there is very little variance or specification within their contract as to procedures for late pay / charges, etc. That is why this is so frustrating. 45 - 60 days is the norm with these accounts. If you know this going in it is workable, it's when they tell you one timeframe and actually pay on another that causes problems. We actually stopped service on this account this weekend until we received an acknowledgement of payment for some of the past due amount. It's amazing how fast they get you answers when their clients lot has 4" of snow in it a day after the storm... Maybe we should organize and sit out an entire storm across the snowbelt once just to show the Nationals how powerless they really are?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe.............after all the discussions about nationals here on PS.............................no one would sign up with them, just based on their contract alone. Not even getting into their pay schedule and that every year at least one of these threads comes up. 

You can't really say you weren't aware of their reputation.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1762387 said:


> Maybe.............after all the discussions about nationals here on PS.............................no one would sign up with them, just based on their contract alone. Not even getting into their pay schedule and that every year at least one of these threads comes up.
> 
> You can't really say you weren't aware of their reputation.


This!


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

If you think that snow income is going to be on a schedule exactly as your contract states you have some lessons to be learned. If you cant float your expenses for at a minimum of 60 days you are going to have problems. There are a lot of moving parts with snow money and it isn't as simple as grass etc. where everything is schedule. People come on here all the time and piss and moan about payment being a week late or whatever and you know what. Too bad. If you don't have the means to work with these problems then stay out of snow. Sorry for being grumpy but it is what it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Italiano67;1762422 said:


> If you think that snow income is going to be on a schedule exactly as your contract states you have some lessons to be learned. If you cant float your expenses for at a minimum of 60 days you are going to have problems. There are a lot of moving parts with snow money and it isn't as simple as grass etc. where everything is schedule. People come on here all the time and piss and moan about payment being a week late or whatever and you know what. Too bad. If you don't have the means to work with these problems then stay out of snow. Sorry for being grumpy but it is what it is.


Horse hockey.

I am not a bank. I am a snow and ice manager. My contract states 30 days, that's what I expect to get paid in. (Having said that, I have a few that are 35-45 days, but still regular.)

Do you tell your employees, subs, vendors, etc the same thing?

"Sorry, there are a lot of moving parts in snow removal and it isn't like cutting grass when everything is on schedule, so you're going to have to wait 60 days to get your paychecks to feed your family, make your car payment, utilities, and you vendors? Too freakin' bad, this is very complex, I will pay you for that salt in 60 days, hopefully. Same for fuel."

Like they care about your inability to follow through on your contract terms. Sure, you need to have some cash in the bank, but to expect that I should regularly float my expenses 60 days is ridiculous. Bovine excrement.

You seem to have a pretty good head on your shoulders Italiano, this is the first ignorant comment I've read from you.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment.

If it is deemed an ignorant comment that payment timing will vary with snow and that there will be times when you will need to float on your own for some time then then so be it. Everyone that works for or with me gets paid as expected as do vendors. However I understand that with billing and multiple variables such as holidays weekends or even paperwork snafus there are going to be times when the payments will be held up. I am crabby as we have another 6 inches coming this afternoon .


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Italiano67;1762444 said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> If it is deemed an ignorant comment that payment timing will vary with snow and that there will be times when you will need to float on your own for some time then then so be it. Everyone that works for or with me gets paid as expected as do vendors. However I understand that with billing and multiple variables such as holidays weekends or even paperwork snafus there are going to be times when the payments will be held up. I am crabby as we have another 6 inches coming this afternoon .


I don't think we are talking about holidays or other variables here. It seems that the OP is having significant timing delays.

Agreed that a business needs to prepare and be able to handle temporary shortfalls, however, consistent late payments are a problem. I don't think the OP indicated he can't survive if the doesn't get paid on time, rather I think he was wanting to see if the slow pays are a common problem.

I deem that your comments are ignorant prsport :laughing:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Lets just sum it up as its another person having another problem with another national. 
We can add things like Do a search, dont work for them, and read your contract. 

And just for icing on the cake Find some contract locally, youll be happier , and youll get paid more money. 

Now we can then take all these answers and highlight it under " Does anyone else have this problem with ( insert name of national company) paying on time?"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ServiceOnSite;1762472 said:


> Lets just sum it up as its another person having another problem with another national.
> We can add things like Do a search, dont work for them, and read your contract.
> 
> And just for icing on the cake Find some contract locally, youll be happier , and youll get paid more money.
> ...


Yeah, but that takes all the fun out of it. Thumbs Up


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

It's sad but every year there's a new crop of guys who get ripped off plowing for nationals. They quit and the next year it's wash, rinse, repeat.

The companies are saying, man, I don't know how they do it so cheap! It's because they pay the subs next to nothing and sometimes nothing at all.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

nepatsfan;1762809 said:


> It's sad but every year there's a new crop of guys who get ripped off plowing for nationals. They quit and the next year it's wash, rinse, repeat.
> 
> The companies are saying, man, I don't know how they do it so cheap! It's because they pay the subs next to nothing and sometimes nothing at all.


Our area is dominated by nationals that want to pay nothing and the customer ends up with poor service. The next year it's another guy getting the shaft.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Wish this was like Facebook so I could like Mark's posts!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

As a friend stated to me his line..."I'm not in the business of financing your winter service needs". Thats BS! I think this winter was a dose of reality for some of the corporates.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I use a similar line in the summer for concrete work. " Im not the bank, and im not financing your project."


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Someone posted the entire usm plowing contract here on plowsite a couple years ago. I took the time to read every page of it. Anyone who would sign that contract is nuts imho!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

mulcahy mowing;1762820 said:


> Our area is dominated by nationals that want to pay nothing and the customer ends up with poor service. The next year it's another guy getting the shaft.


Unfortunately it seems that every big company is headed that way:crying:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

We were hounded by a national for the local Target lot this year about a week before the first storm. Plow, salt, walks, etc...$12,000 for the season. I literally laughed in the phone. 
Sometimes when I'm bored I drive thru the lot looking for the contractor. I picture him tucked up in a corner, curled in the fetal position, sucking his thumb and crying uncontrollably. 
No one 
Actually
Thinks
It
Often
Nets
A
Legitimate profit


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Italiano67;1762422 said:


> If you think that snow income is going to be on a schedule exactly as your contract states you have some lessons to be learned. If you cant float your expenses for at a minimum of 60 days you are going to have problems. There are a lot of moving parts with snow money and it isn't as simple as grass etc. where everything is schedule. People come on here all the time and piss and moan about payment being a week late or whatever and you know what. Too bad. If you don't have the means to work with these problems then stay out of snow. Sorry for being grumpy but it is what it is.


I agree with this 100%

I had a guy come to me asking how I get my late payments I told him I wait for them

He said he has bills to pay with no money coming in I told him where is your extra Summer money at He spent that on a new truck that doesn't even plow snow I told him suck it up or sale out.
With snow if you cant float your self then your a bad business man.
My business can live on summer work don't need snow.
Snow is a bonus $$$ So if I have to wait 60 days then I wait.
I have one factory it is running around 90 days turn around Like in Jan I got my Oct payments and yesterday I got my Nov payment. So late payments doesn't bother me much I'm use to it I been doing this since 1981


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

From the looks of some of the Walgreens around here I'd say they haven't been paid... Look like sh!t!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

ServiceOnSite;1762472 said:


> Lets just sum it up as its another person having another problem with another national.
> We can add things like Do a search, dont work for them, and read your contract.
> 
> And just for icing on the cake Find some contract locally, youll be happier , and youll get paid more money.
> ...


Right on........


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1764676 said:


> From the looks of some of the Walgreens around here I'd say they haven't been paid... Look like sh!t!


Same in my area....
Hard to imagine that walgreens puts up with this.....
I'm waiting for the call in the spring for sweeping walgreens. ....


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1764534 said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> I had a guy come to me asking how I get my late payments I told him I wait for them
> 
> ...


Horse hockey and bovine excrement.

I use winter money to float summer work. Working on changing that back to where it should be, but it takes time.

In reality, each division should be supporting itself.

And if you're waiting 90 days to be paid you're a bad business man.

Been in business since 1932, your point?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1764783 said:


> Horse hockey and bovine excrement.
> 
> I use winter money to float summer work. Working on changing that back to where it should be, but it takes time.
> 
> ...


Damn I knew you were an elder but did you have one of the first plows on a model t new?

Lmao


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

In the trucking business which is my summer work you can lease a truck on with a company. You can either get paid once a week for x or once every two weeks for x plus 7 dollars per hour. Which one do you think is more popular? Its a joke how stretched out they are. Not to mention that that difference in rate is about what the profit margin is. So if I can make good profit margin on snow I will wait patiently for my money. And like it. Not exactly apples to apples but that's my opinion and it wont change. If you want to get paid immediately go work for a temp agency.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's one thing to wait on payment from a lucrative contract. Quite another to wait for payment from a penny pinching middle man.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Italiano67;1765053 said:


> In the trucking business which is my summer work you can lease a truck on with a company. You can either get paid once a week for x or once every two weeks for x plus 7 dollars per hour. Which one do you think is more popular? Its a joke how stretched out they are. Not to mention that that difference in rate is about what the profit margin is. So if I can make good profit margin on snow I will wait patiently for my money. And like it. Not exactly apples to apples but that's my opinion and it wont change. If you want to get paid immediately go work for a temp agency.


What's the point of a contract with payment terms if you have that attitude? It's not a question of whether or not you can float it. I'm pretty lax with most places and try to let them slide on it but I'm not a bank. I don't d$ck around all the people that I owe money to. I owe it, I pay it. Why is it different for everyone else? You don't pay your electric bill, your electricity goes off, you don't pay a truck payment- they take it, you don't pay your snow invoice.....we'll wait. The electric company isn't going out of business if you don't pay but they'll still shut you off.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

jhenderson9196;1765081 said:


> It's one thing to wait on payment from a lucrative contract. Quite another to wait for payment from a penny pinching middle man.


I find it a lot harder waiting for checks for thousands than hundreds


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1764783 said:


> Horse hockey and bovine excrement.
> 
> I use winter money to float summer work. Working on changing that back to where it should be, but it takes time.
> 
> ...


Hey that's how its set up and its one my best paying account Factory was open in 1989 and I landscape it did all the seeding and since then I only lost it one time. They thought I was charging to much well they found out the cheapest isnt always best path I average 45k each year from them.
. Would you drop a 45k /365 days job for having a 90 day pay period If you would then I guess I'm a bad business man keepings a 45k job.
In my town thee isn't many high paying accounts left to snag up I have all the good ones.
My winter profit will support my winter Like I said before My summer can support winter and summer if we get a dry winter


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Waiting forever to get paid by usm would be fine if the contractors were making HUGE money. Its my experience after 20 plus years of plowing that snow payments are a bit slow to come in. As it stands, usm compells the contractor to front everything from fuel to labor, to equipment to insurance, then takes months to pay lowball rates! I just cant understand why contractors work for them?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1765413 said:


> Hey that's how its set up and its one my best paying account Factory was open in 1989 and I landscape it did all the seeding and since then I only lost it one time. They thought I was charging to much well they found out the cheapest isnt always best path I average 45k each year from them.
> . Would you drop a 45k /365 days job for having a 90 day pay period If you would then I guess I'm a bad business man keepings a 45k job.
> In my town thee isn't many high paying accounts left to snag up I have all the good ones.
> My winter profit will support my winter Like I said before My summer can support winter and summer if we get a dry winter


I was making a point.

You stated that everyone should be able to float themselves in the winter or they're a bad business person.

I said if you wait 90 days you're a bad business person.

Neither is absolutely accurate.

You're also in a far different snowfall area than many. We're over 100" for the year, there is no way anyone can prepare for that and float labor, fuel, materials, repairs when that happens so infrequently. Add to that, in the close to 30 years I've been in it, I don't remember a season that started off so early and never let up. The other tough seasons didn't get going until January or late December. And even most of those we had a thaw or breaks.

The point is, what works for you does not make someone else a bad business person. What works for someone else does not make them bad at business.


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

Know the felling........My Friend plows a couple lots for Ferrandino & Son Contractors and is getting the same run around. He has invoices that are 65+ days old and is on a 45 day payout with them and they keep saying Friday! That was 3 weeks ago and he has gone to the company that owns the property and they said checks are cashed and cleared so no reason he shouldn't have gotten paid.He said he'd stop plowing and they laughed.But i'm sure that's what they want him to do so they dont have to pay.These Big property management companies are playing games because they have the little guys by the balls!Now my friend has to get his lawyer involved and fight to get his money total B.S


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Green image... funny you say this..

USM stiffs most contractors or just flat out won't pay, youre lucky if its just late.. I was in your shoes for a long time.

I laughed when i heard USM took over the walgreens contract in NJ after SMS had it... whom still owe us big $$$ from last years contract they failed to pay... lawyer is handling it now.

USM then subbed out the NJ walgreens on a seasonal basis, for peanuts... guess who they called a month ago, to take over multiple local walgreens to us.. ME! AHAHAHAHA... i wanted to call them back and find out how much they were going to offer, it would have not been enough, even if they were not a jackass company..

ALL local walgreens we did last year and kept clear, are always snow covered well into a storm, and usually when our final plows are getting done, they're just getting their first push overnight...

They're never salted, i mean we have three accounts in the same property or adjacent to a walgreens we did last year, and i have NO IDEA what sub-contractor actually does them because myself and the crew have never ever seen them salted or plowed... the phantom plowers i guess. 

shoot me a PM, i might be able to get you on the right track with getting your money from them, but im not the usm god, just a lot of experience with all their BS.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

L.R.G;1766959 said:


> Know the felling........My Friend plows a couple lots for Ferrandino & Son Contractors and is getting the same run around. He has invoices that are 65+ days old and is on a 45 day payout with them and they keep saying Friday! That was 3 weeks ago and he has gone to the company that owns the property and they said checks are cashed and cleared so no reason he shouldn't have gotten paid.He said he'd stop plowing and they laughed.But i'm sure that's what they want him to do so they dont have to pay.These Big property management companies are playing games because they have the little guys by the balls!Now my friend has to get his lawyer involved and fight to get his money total B.S


We work for Ferrandio & sons too for a few public storage properties... same deal. We have NOT been issued a check yet for services started end of November 2013 

They make you IVR services on the fly, or within a day i think, and then cut invoices per site location afterwards with the ivrs attached... its mucho paperwork and cumbersome. Basically after the storm, if it takes us a week to get them the invoices, now your 30 day terms start.. even with that, they're 15-30 days late on a ton of services already and no set date any check will be cut... will likely have to terminate the contract within the next week.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1764783 said:


> Horse hockey and bovine excrement.
> 
> I use winter money to float summer work. Working on changing that back to where it should be, but it takes time.
> 
> ...


well said.. our attorney wants notice if anyone is 60 days late... i've learned thats good business and helps our bottom line.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lawn king;1763400 said:


> Someone posted the entire usm plowing contract here on plowsite a couple years ago. I took the time to read every page of it. Anyone who would sign that contract is nuts imho!


likely me haha! most USM posts are deleted by the gods of plowsite... sad to see that they feel the need to moderate out the warnings of the filth of the snow industry :/


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

My big contracts read 45 days and they are over 60...

Its not just nationals it's everywhere... Snow Budjects are shot


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Bottom line if contract says 45 that's when you should get paid. We are not a bank! Good luck getting paid, you will mostly likely get screwed somehow, that's their game screw every contractor a little just to make an extra dollar, typically why nationals have a new contractor every year


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

twinbrothers;1769386 said:


> Bottom line if contract says 45 that's when you should get paid. We are not a bank! Good luck getting paid, you will mostly likely get screwed somehow, that's their game screw every contractor a little just to make an extra dollar, typically why nationals have a new contractor every year


Typically if you submit paper work right you have no issues. Which I'm willing to bet most don't.

It's funny someone always chimes in and says I have no problem getting paid do the paper work etc.

People that do t get paid complain about the paperwork


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1769398 said:


> Typically if you submit paper work right you have no issues. Which I'm willing to bet most don't.
> 
> It's funny someone always chimes in and says I have no problem getting paid do the paper work etc.
> 
> People that do t get paid complain about the paperwork


I agree, but there is times they screw up to. I had payment that was 4 months old. Paper works was done right first time never had to redo it 
I Fax the invoice then I certified mailed it and last time Email it
Each time I ask they never got the invoice. Well I told them the manger signed the certified letter and next time I got a reply back on e-mail saying they received the e-mail invoice.
So I found out they sold out Soon things gotten straighten out I got paid Just wish they would been honest with me instead giving me the run around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1769883 said:


> I agree, but there is times they screw up to. I had payment that was 4 months old. Paper works was done right first time never had to redo it
> I Fax the invoice then I certified mailed it and last time Email it
> Each time I ask they never got the invoice. Well I told them the manger signed the certified letter and next time I got a reply back on e-mail saying they received the e-mail invoice.
> So I found out they sold out Soon things gotten straighten out I got paid Just wish they would been honest with me instead giving me the run around.


Good thing you're able to float late payments.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ditto. Nice sarcasm Mark.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1770298 said:


> Good thing you're able to float late payments.


I'm sorry I wont float payments no more


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Of the many things our government is supposed to do has anybody thought about writing a congressman or senator about sponsoring a bill That would make it a federal crime if proven that these companies purposely do this bait and wait game to the little guys out here? Rather than having to file a class action lawsuit.

I know that there are guys on here that say they get paid on time and regularly, but the majority of what I have seen in better than 10 years on here and 24 years in the business have gotten screwed by one big player or another.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oxmow;1770781 said:


> Of the many things our government is supposed to do has anybody thought about writing a congressman or senator about sponsoring a bill That would make it a federal crime if proven that these companies purposely do this bait and wait game to the little guys out here? Rather than having to file a class action lawsuit.
> 
> I have never thought of this but it is a brilliant idea. There's what 70,000 people on here, I bet most of them would go along with this. Anyone know of a way to get a petition going to either have these guys investigated or have them outlawed? I'd prefer have them completely gone


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

I just say anybody because here in town up until recently we've only had to deal with Screwgreen. Brickman showed up last year though and took one of my accounts. They never called me to continue service at the location, but the national restaurant chain did fire them for this year and I got the property back...at an increased rate.


----------



## lbkwholesaleco (Feb 26, 2014)

never deal with usm. google them


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

lbkwholesaleco;1772057 said:


> never deal with usm. google them


Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oxmow, You're right anyone works for me haha. I wish we could but I think our government is too ignorant to care about a real problem. I mean they're just too busy giving free education to the people in jail.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oxmow;1770781 said:


> Of the many things our government is supposed to do has anybody thought about writing a congressman or senator about sponsoring a bill That would make it a federal crime if proven that these companies purposely do this bait and wait game to the little guys out here? Rather than having to file a class action lawsuit.
> 
> I know that there are guys on here that say they get paid on time and regularly, but the majority of what I have seen in better than 10 years on here and 24 years in the business have gotten screwed by one big player or another.


Or there's always personal responsibility. Do your homework. Know who you're working for. Don't sign stupid agreements\contracts with these idiots. Know your pricing and don't sign with them because you hit the big time and will be plowing a Lowe's\Home Depot\WalMart\whatever, which are all known for low pricing in the first place.

The gov't isn't going to fix it, neither will more laws. There are always unintended consequences with every law that create more cost, bureaucrats, BS for us all to go with.

It's simple math.

Say for example a Home Depot went for $25K for a season prior to XYZ took them over. XYZ wants you to do it for $25K and bill XYZ who in turn bills Home Depot. Well, obviously XYZ is making money and it isn't coming from Home Depot because they are paying the same (or less as is most often the case) to a contractor and a subcontractor when before they were only paying a contractor. And the best way to make even more money is to sit on it for another 30 days, especially with the kind of cash they're getting from these stores.

I worked for Verizon who turned over all their crap to..........I can't remember now. The contract that I was to agree to stated that Verizon paid them every 30 days, but they would be paying me every 60 days. So they dump that money into an interest bearing account for 30 days and make me wait. BS, that's not the way business works. I have to pay their bill every 30 days, so KMA if you think I'm waiting 60 when they come right out and tell me they're getting paid in 30. I don't care that it was a decent account. Just because I'm nothing to these huge companies does not mean I am going to bow down to them and agree to their demands.

And if someone is ignorant enough to buy into this BS, too bad for them. More tuition at the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't understand why people sign on with these national companies.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buddhaman;1773787 said:


> I don't understand why people sign on with these national companies.


Simple.

You play by their rules you get paid.

You do the paper work correct and you generally don't have a problem


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1769398 said:


> Typically if you submit paper work right you have no issues. Which I'm willing to bet most don't.
> 
> It's funny someone always chimes in and says I have no problem getting paid do the paper work etc.
> 
> People that do t get paid complain about the paperwork


They are slow to pay but I've been getting my checks.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Italiano67;1762422 said:


> If you think that snow income is going to be on a schedule exactly as your contract states you have some lessons to be learned. If you cant float your expenses for at a minimum of 60 days you are going to have problems. There are a lot of moving parts with snow money and it isn't as simple as grass etc. where everything is schedule. People come on here all the time and piss and moan about payment being a week late or whatever and you know what. Too bad. If you don't have the means to work with these problems then stay out of snow. Sorry for being grumpy but it is what it is.


Why do we need to stay out of plowing? If were there to do a service i expect to be paid on time! I'm not a bank nor a lender that is there to perform a service for you and you pay me at your convenience. Don't sit there and tell me you let your contracts to go 60 days without a service charge or phone call because you'll be BS everybody here!! If i have salt that i put down on the first of the month, and i bill on the 30th of the month, i expect my check to be postmarked by the 30th of the next month no later. Yes that's 60 days out if you want to get technically, but in the mean time you should have had money coming in shortly after sending out that bill do accommodate from the previous month.

i tell people when you can start going out to eat, telling your mortgage company when you'll pay them or your electric bill, heating bill, then ill start floating you, until then you pay me at my terms or i stop service. Im not there to be there friend about it. I have somebody I salt a lot for and i talked about it in another threat on this site, and hes behind on payment with me, i went about him and called the property owner, property owner was very nice and read the dates of all the checks sent out this year, i told him im not salting his lot anymore until im paid, he agreed with me and called the guy im doing the work for and lets just say that didnt go well. If im not getting my money somebodys going to suffer more than me!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

wilsonsground;1775081 said:


> Why do we need to stay out of plowing? If were there to do a service i expect to be paid on time! I'm not a bank nor a lender that is there to perform a service for you and you pay me at your convenience. Don't sit there and tell me you let your contracts to go 60 days without a service charge or phone call because you'll be BS everybody here!! If i have salt that i put down on the first of the month, and i bill on the 30th of the month, i expect my check to be postmarked by the 30th of the next month no later. Yes that's 60 days out if you want to get technically, but in the mean time you should have had money coming in shortly after sending out that bill do accommodate from the previous month.
> 
> i tell people when you can start going out to eat, telling your mortgage company when you'll pay them or your electric bill, heating bill, then ill start floating you, until then you pay me at my terms or i stop service. Im not there to be there friend about it. I have somebody I salt a lot for and i talked about it in another threat on this site, and hes behind on payment with me, i went about him and called the property owner, property owner was very nice and read the dates of all the checks sent out this year, i told him im not salting his lot anymore until im paid, he agreed with me and called the guy im doing the work for and lets just say that didnt go well. If im not getting my money somebodys going to suffer more than me!


Like I said in a post few pages back I have one that's close to 90 day return rate no service charges either. This how they have it set up I been working for them since the 80s. So I'm use to it, Do I like it no!! but its good account to have always something to do there. During the drought we had 2 summers ago money was still rolling in from this account.
My account isn't with no National jockey either


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

You may have to consider building 60 days worth of interest into their pricing ahead of time to cover if they will be late, I am having that issue this year with a pretty major site that I have been servicing for almost a decade, suddenly from being my fastest payer they are now months behind, claiming they are now on a NET 45 schedule instead of a NET 30... that being said, they missed 45 pretty badly too and now after visiting the property owner in person the property managers are doing a lot of apologizing... lol

I will get my money, and will not charge a late fee (this time). However, next year, they will get an increase to include that interest charge whether they are late or not!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekbroerse;1775274 said:


> You may have to consider building 60 days worth of interest into their pricing ahead of time to cover if they will be late, I am having that issue this year with a pretty major site that I have been servicing for almost a decade, suddenly from being my fastest payer they are now months behind, claiming they are now on a NET 45 schedule instead of a NET 30... that being said, they missed 45 pretty badly too and now after visiting the property owner in person the property managers are doing a lot of apologizing... lol
> 
> I will get my money, and will not charge a late fee (this time). However, next year, they will get an increase to include that interest charge whether they are late or not!


There is hidden money 
and stuff I do on hourly rate its 30% above my normal rate 
They pay higher rate since they want to be number 1 they call for anything I'm there that day


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

twinbrothers;1769386 said:


> Bottom line if contract says 45 that's when you should get paid. We are not a bank! Good luck getting paid, you will mostly likely get screwed somehow, that's their game screw every contractor a little just to make an extra dollar, typically why nationals have a new contractor every year


So I assume that if you do not show up because of non-payment you are screwed.But do they have anything stating they pay penalty for late payment ?


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

From hearing all the "bad" I would enjoy getting a call at the last minute from one of them and agreeing to take on the contract but keep stalling sending it back and just not showing up at the first big storm......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

milkie62;1777607 said:


> From hearing all the "bad" I would enjoy getting a call at the last minute from one of them and agreeing to take on the contract but keep stalling sending it back and just not showing up at the first big storm......


Then you might get a bad rep and they put you on that darn Angie's list

If you don't agree to there price and settle on your price. Then they are good to work for. But there is some I wouldn't work for.

If you do the paper right you should be fine

If stop service for late payment that's breeches there contact Then you might never get paid.
I know one guy did that in Dec and still hasn't got paid.

I never like playing by there rules but I do, so I can get paid and they are paying me


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1777687 said:


> Then you might get a bad rep and they put you on that darn Angie's list
> 
> If you don't agree to there price and settle on your price. Then they are good to work for. But there is some I wouldn't work for.
> 
> ...


That's the truth.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yea... Nationals...

and another one bits the dust...


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I am only small potatoes so I would or could not deal with them.But I did send them a hyped up business profile to see if they get back to me.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Green Image;1762276 said:


> Are any other contractors having problems getting paid on time by U.S. Maintenance? Payment window is 42-48 days for Walgreens stores, but the one check we have received so far covered invoices that were 60+ days. Next batch is in the high 50 day range and no check yet. Contact them every day and all we get is a run around and no answers. I doubt this is an isolated situation but just wanted some feedback from other contractors.


Oh another thread from my boys from norristown, PA lol.. emcor/usm/us maintenance, etc. whatever they're calling themselves these days... USM always pays dirt late, or at all if your lucky. First check comes in late march usually and then once every few weeks after, but always less than it should be until they just stop when you're still owed 40% of the amount due.

USM had walgreens this year and ran them into the ground, piss poor service, hired contractors and guys seasonally for peanuts, like 5k a site some of them, then companies quit mid way through end of december/january and then they even called us! Insane. I wouldn't even consider it unless at that point, they paid us our asking price in full up front prior to service start or a 10k retainer per site. jerks.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

milkie62;1778070 said:


> I am only small potatoes so I would or could not deal with them.But I did send them a hyped up business profile to see if they get back to me.


I guess I received their package.They do have the scales weighed in their favor.Do they hold up their end if you comply or do they string you along with paying ?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

milkie62;1802548 said:


> I guess I received their package.They do have the scales weighed in their favor.Do they hold up their end if you comply or do they string you along with paying ?


They don't pay on time and then flat out don't pay, when you try to collect they claim you failed to honor some part of a 30 page contract.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;1816485 said:


> They don't pay on time and then flat out don't pay, when you try to collect they claim you failed to honor some part of a 30 page contract.


Company here finally got there money in july for a walgreens store


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Antlerart06;1817444 said:


> Company here finally got there money in july for a walgreens store


After we had to settle with them after three years of services, taking a 30% loss on what they owed, for no reason other than they didnt want to pay in the end... and we're talking a new cadillac here, not $2000 for a property... they had the nerve to call me on my personal cell after a december big storm this past season, asking if we could service a number of walgreens accounts for them for an emergency service, really? dirtbags.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;1826417 said:


> they had the nerve to call me on my personal cell after a december big storm this past season, asking if we could service a number of walgreens accounts for them for an emergency service, really? dirtbags.


I've gotten those calls too and I simply say that I would need money wired to me upfront because of their reputation for not paying. They ALWAYS say it's because the incorrect paperwork was submitted. That's just their default answer to everything.


----------

